# Has anyone ever seen...



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In the other thread, I mentioned that if a stock is crashing, then it's going to crash...

Thinking of Enron, BreX, Worldcom, Sino Forest, Nortel, Leman Brothers...etc.

I know a lot of people who bought these stocks trying to cash in on their recovery...

So I got to wondering, can anyone name a company that has actually lost say 90% of it's value in a short period of time (I don't mean companies like apple who dwindled in value over years) and recovered?

I realize all of these wound up being crooked...any companies falsely accused you can think of?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Bank of America. You could have bought it for $3.14 on Mar 6, 2009. Closed $17.33 yesterday.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

TCK.B lost 90% of its value between Jan 2007 and March 2009 (14 mo) on debt worries. It recovered fully by December 2009.

Jan 2, 2009: 37.87 (adjusted close)
Mar 2, 2009: 3.56
Jan 4, 2010: 38.17


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

AIG. $7 on Mar 6, 2009. $51.25 yesterday.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

In Nortel's case, buying low and selling before the final crash made me a profit.

What sort of time period are you thinking for the 90% drop in value?


If you are willing to consider significant drops instead of holding out for 90% drops ...

Manulife has gone from $17 to $45 to $9 to $23 to $9 to $21 or so.

I seem to recall TransCanada Pipe trading for $35, management screwing up so that after the dividend cut it dropped to $10 and as things improved, it went to $21 two years later. It has also split 2:1 since, where it's currently at $49.

I'd have to check the heading trust days of Pen Growth but since 2010 it's been $11 to $3 to $7.


Cheers

*PS*

I'm not sure where you'd put Agrium ... I bought for $22, when it looked like it was going to drop as it has gone from $111 to $102, I sold 2/3. It hit $35 but I ended up re-buying for just under $50. It's since been over $100.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Cedar Fair (FUN) dropped from $29 down to about $6 in just over a year, now it's at $53.

Netflix dropped from $295 to $66 in a few months, now it's at $448.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Uhh, yeah... i've had a lot of fun owning FUN.:tongue-new:


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

A lot of those examples are big falls, but 90% is a massive fall. For example, Netflix dropping from $295 to $66 is a big drop, but it still has to drop another 56% to hit ten cents on the dollar. 

Teck is a good example of 90%+ drop and then recovery, although it has since fallen quite a bit in the last couple years and is now well below the pre-recession levels.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we should cut out a general market decline like 2008 as well when everything dropped. Or when the Japanese market crashed...I also don't want to include volatile stocks that have a history of fluctuations. This would be an individual stock that happened, maybe a darling, that crashed all by itself...maybe time-warner when it bought AOL would be a good example.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

what about blackberry(at a high of 200+ a share,granted tech bubble but it dropped to 13 bucks and than came roaring back again---look at the company's long term stock chart)it almost died a death and now for sure it is dying i would say this time!


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Junior Mining Company Aurcana (AUN.V) went down to $0.11.. hit the bottom, the price of silver shot up a bit and they were at $6.00.. the historical chart's have always jumped way up, and way way down... I have 5000 Shares at $1.30.. so would love to see a nice little silver pump this year but fully aware they may capsize at any given point..


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think juniors count...too manipulated, too volatile.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Just a Guy said:


> Yeah, I don't think juniors count...too manipulated, too volatile.


I agree. Very Volatile.. I think this stock on it's own just had their COO/Director step down and the stock took a beating.. and as soon as they name the new COO (assuming he has a good track record) the stock will shoot back up even though the business model hasnt changed...


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Didn't Air Canada do a big drop in the early-mid 2000's?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^^

I remember kicking myself for not buying during trading shortly after Sept 11th, 2001 ... but I can't seem to find anything that's giving the prices to confirm if it meets the "drop 90%" category.

Westjet only dropped from $24 to $14 ... though it didn't have as much international traffic.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> ... I also don't want to include volatile stocks that have a history of fluctuations. This would be an individual stock that happened, maybe a darling, that crashed all by itself...maybe time-warner when it bought AOL would be a good example.


 ... not quite sure what you are looking for. 

The big crashes that approach 90% and then recovery that I am aware of either are due to management mistakes, a market crash or some sort of industry wide change.


I'm also interested in the definition of "volatile" you are thinking of for this discussion. 


Cheers


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Air Canada went through bankruptcy and restructuring starting in 2003. The new AC shares IPO-ed in 2006. I assume that old shareholders (prior to 2003) got wiped out.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

GoldStone said:


> Air Canada went through bankruptcy and restructuring starting in 2003. The new AC shares IPO-ed in 2006. I assume that old shareholders (prior to 2003) got wiped out.


Yup, took a little more searching but the old shares turned worthless so scratch AC from the list.


----------



## Fat Tony (Mar 9, 2014)

These were in '09 , so the whole market kind of tanked.

GE dropped to ~$6

Ford went down to ~$2


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

FM, TCK.B and F were on my radar late 2008. I bought FM. 

There was a small cap, AZD whose price was 20% of book while their main asset was cash.


----------



## rossco12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretium Resources dropped from $7.00 a share last year down to $2.70, due to manipulative bulk sample reports and, then recovered 90% in one day after reporting their last sample. They have since climbed near the $8 mark. I actually bought around $4.00 on the way down because of a few rumors I was hearing, but chickened out and sold at a small loss before the rally.


----------

